# Occupation selection from NOC



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have completed my B.Tech in Mechanical Engineering from IIIT and worked for more than six years (32 yrs old now) in the area of materials testing laboratory (powerplant applications) and quality inspection. I am planning to migrate to Canada with my spouse ( 28years old, BE in Computer Science with 4+ years work experience). However, I am a little confused about selecting an occupation from NOC.

Can someone please guide me on how to do it? I have booked date for IELTS also.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Choose the code which most closely meets your job duties.

Keep in mind that you cannot work as an engineer in Canada because it is a regulated profession. Your education might not be good enough to meet Canadian standards.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

As suggested, I may choose relevant occupation from NOC and apply for visa but when the profession is regulated, how do I work there? 

Do I need some sort of certifications?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

skreddy08 said:


> As suggested, I may choose relevant occupation from NOC and apply for visa but when the profession is regulated, how do I work there?
> 
> Do I need some sort of certifications?


Yes, and it is entirely possible that you won't be able to because your education isn't good enough.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Choosing your current NOC code is based on your current profession, and has nothing to do with the jobs you will be applying for after you get your visa and land in Canada.
So for now, you will have to look at what NOC describes best more than 50% of your daily tasks, and that is the one that you will use to apply.


----------



## skreddy08 (Sep 2, 2020)

EVHB said:


> Choosing your current NOC code is based on your current profession, and has nothing to do with the jobs you will be applying for after you get your visa and land in Canada.
> So for now, you will have to look at what NOC describes best more than 50% of your daily tasks, and that is the one that you will use to apply.


Thank you for your reply earlier. 
I have obtained ECA for myself and my wife and created an express entry profile. I managed to score L8 R8 W6.5 S7 in IELTS. The score of my profile as per the CRS system is 355 points. As the CRS cutoff scores are way advanced, I am left with an option of PNP. But the real concern is, how do I get a PNP?


----------

